# Uber partners with Care.com, provides kids' car seats



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

*Uber partners with Care.com, provides kids' car seats*

*http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2014/07/15/uber-parents-car-seats/12634207/*


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I've actually used my daughter's car seat for rider's kids several times.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

I usually have my kids' seats in the trunk if the need arises. I hope this comes to Boston/Providence soon; the dedicated seat and extra $10 per ride would be nice!

I was looking through the UberFAMILY FAQ, and this bothers me:

"When you don't have anything, you always have something - which is a *seat belt*. When you are stuck in a situation where you don't have a car seat for your little one, it is better to buckle him/her in his/her OWN seat belt than go without, hold the child, or buckle the child in your belt."

No you don't; that's why child seats exist in the first place. If you're in New York, Philadelphia, or D.C. and you're lacking a proper seat for your child, you have public transportation that will get you where your going without making some poor Uber driver liable in the event of a crash.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

mp775 said:


> I usually have my kids' seats in the trunk if the need arises. I hope this comes to Boston/Providence soon; the dedicated seat and extra $10 per ride would be nice!
> 
> I was looking through the UberFAMILY FAQ, and this bothers me:
> 
> ...


I think the proper answer should be if you don't have anything, you find another way to get there. What's next, if you have 10 passengers wanting to get in your car, it's better to have them sit on each other's laps and buckle up, than not buckle up at all? No, the answer is they don't ride at all.

In Tennessee, and similar in many other states:

The driver of the car is responsible for making sure that children under age sixteen (16) are properly restrained and may be charged and fined $50.00 for violation of the law. If the child's parent or legal guardian is present in the car but not driving, the parent or legal guardian is responsible for making sure that the child is properly transported and may be fined for non-compliance.
Police officers observing violations of this law are permitted to stop drivers and take enforcement action. PLEASE PROPERLY RESTRAIN CHILDREN
Oh, and be sure to memorize all of this, and hopefully one is able to properly ascertain their age, weight, and height. On the positive side, at least in this state, the parent gets the ticket. But, in a lawsuit, I'm sure the driver easily gets roped into it - especially when offering the paid extra service and providing the equipment. 

Children under one (1) year of age, or any child, weighing twenty (20) pounds or less, must be secured in a child passenger restraint system in a rear facing position, meeting federal motor vehicle safety standards, in a rear seat, if available, or according to the child safety restraint system or vehicle manufacturer's instructions. *(Note: If the child safety seat has a higher rear-facing weight rating, usually 30 or 35 pounds, it may be continued to be used in a rear-facing position so long as the child's weight permits. Check the manufacturers instructions accompanying the child safety seat for more information.)*
Children age one (1) through age three (3), and weighing more than twenty (20) pounds, must be secured in a child safety seat in a forward facing position in the rear seat, if available, or according to the child safety restraint system or vehicle manufacturer's instructions.
Children age four (4) through age eight (8), and measuring less than four feet nine inches (4'9") in height, must be secured in a belt-positioning booster seat system, meeting federal motor vehicle safety standards in the rear seat, if available, or according to the child safety restraint system or vehicle manufacturer's instructions.* (Note: If the child is not between age four (4) and age eight (8), but is less than four feet nine inches (4'9") in height, he/she must still use a seat belt system meeting federal motor vehicle safety standards.)*
Children age nine (9) through age twelve (12), or any child through twelve (12) years of age, measuring four feet nine inches (4'9") or more in height, must be secured in a seat belt system. It is recommended that any such child be placed in the rear seat, if available. *(Note: If the child is not between age nine (9) and age twelve (12), but is four feet nine inches (4'9") or more in height, he/she must still use a seat belt system meeting federal motor vehicle safety standards.)*
Children age thirteen (13) through age fifteen (15) must be secured by using a passenger restraint system, including safety belts, meeting federal motor vehicle safety standards.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I don't carry a infant seat, but I do carry a booster seat in my trunk. I use it for my grandson and have not had to use it for pax yet, but at least it's there just in case.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

The law for child restraints and taxis varies by state and locality. In Massachusetts, the child still has to be in an approved restraint, but it's the parent's liability, not the driver's. In Rhode Island, it's the driver's responsibility. I believe New York City exempts children from being properly restrained in a cab.

Of course, we're not cabs; we're private citizens with our own vehicles. Sorta operating for hire. But not really.


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

It is the parent/guardians' responsibility to provide and to install the child car seat. I don't even carry one since I don't want ANY liability for improperly installing it/having a defective child car seat, etc.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

The first question my insurance company asked me the last time I was rear ended was "do you have a child seat in your car?" The adjuster said it
was a California thing, and they had to ask....

In Cali there are 3 sizes of kid / baby / toddler seat(s) depending on the child / infants height /weight, do we get 3 seats, a tape measure and a scale ?


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> The first question my insurance company asked me the last time I was rear ended was "do you have a child seat in your car?" The adjuster said it
> was a California thing, and they had to ask....
> 
> In Cali there are 3 sizes of kid / baby / toddler seat(s) depending on the child / infants height /weight, do we get 3 seats, a tape measure and a scale ?


Absolutely. But there will be an additional $10 per week deducted from your weekly proceeds per car seat, $10 for the tape measure, and $10 for the scale. So in total, for $50 per week this package can be yours. This is just the cost being passed on...really it is.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Absolutely. But there will be an additional $10 per week deducted from your weekly proceeds per car seat, $10 for the tape measure, and $10 for the scale. So in total, for $50 per week this package can be yours. This is just the cost being passed on...really it is.


Sounds about right. We need to be the sales rep selling the seats to them.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> In Cali there are 3 sizes of kid / baby / toddler seat(s) depending on the child / infants height /weight, do we get 3 seats, a tape measure and a scale ?


That's how it is everywhere; the Uber seat is only good for 22-48 pounds/31-52 inches tall. For smaller children, the UberFAMILY FAQ tells parents to have their own rear-facing seat; bigger, it tells parents to have a booster seat. Then it goes on to say if you have nothing, skirt the law and just put the kid in a seat belt!


----------

